# What other SERVICES are Shipping with the Bolt?



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

I know that Netflix and YouTube are confirmed to be shipping with the Bolt. I did speak with a TiVo representative and they confirmed that TiVo will be able to stream Amazon 4K by the end of the year but NOT at shipping. Hulu is also missing because of the HTML 5 issue. 


Does anyone know what other services are shipping with the unit? Is VUDU coming with the box? Any other services?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Bolt will have Vudu and Amazon apps, just not 4k versions. The Amazon app will hopefully be upgraded to 4k soon. I think the only app available on Roamios that is really missing completely from the Bolt is Hulu, but hopefully that will pop up on the Bolts soon too.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Bolt will have Vudu and Amazon apps, just not 4k versions. The Amazon app will hopefully be upgraded to 4k soon. I think the only app available on Roamios that is really missing completely from the Bolt is Hulu, but hopefully that will pop up on the Bolts soon too.


Thank you.

Yes, TiVo confirmed that they're working on the Amazon 4K streaming part. Hope to have it done by end of the year, if not sooner.

And that's surprising to me because Amazon wants to sell its Fire products which is why they haven't put out an Amazon app for the nVidia Shield TV.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Bolt will have Vudu and Amazon apps, just not 4k versions. The Amazon app will hopefully be upgraded to 4k soon. I think the only app available on Roamios that is really missing completely from the Bolt is Hulu, but hopefully that will pop up on the Bolts soon too.


Oh and it would be very nice to get the various premium channels apps added .. I am sure many around here wish for that option!

But hey, that's what my new Amazon Fire will do.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

You can see in the demo videos that Plex is supported on the Bolt.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The only 2 services I am aware of that are on the Roamio but not the Bolt are Hulu & Live365. Hulu is supposedly working on an updated app no idea about Live365.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Africanlivedit said:


> And that's surprising to me because Amazon wants to sell its Fire products which is why they haven't put out an Amazon app for the nVidia Shield TV.


Amazon doesn't make money on the FireTV hardware. It's a loss leader to get people to subscribe to Prime. So it's in their best interest to develop Amazon apps for as many devices as possible to increase Prime membership.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

what about the comcast and cox ondemand software via Tivo will they work with the Bolt iin areas that have it available?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes


----------



## nemloc (Oct 1, 2002)

do all of these apps work if I'm using a mini to access the bolt?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

nemloc said:


> do all of these apps work if I'm using a mini to access the bolt?


Yes. The Mini is sort of like a TiVo without the hard drive. The apps actually run directly on it, they don't use the TiVo as a proxy.


----------



## magnox (Aug 11, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Amazon doesn't make money on the FireTV hardware. It's a loss leader to get people to subscribe to Prime. So it's in their best interest to develop Amazon apps for as many devices as possible to increase Prime membership.


They actually make about $6 but yeah they arent stocking the new chrome or appletv because they wont support prime.

Tivo just got WWE - it needs hbo!


----------

